

Maryland governor allows Tesla to sell directly to customers - 666_howitzer
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/15/8611445/tesla-direct-sales-maryland-law

======
cmdrfred
How do republican types who are pro protective action for dealerships justify
all this is the context of 'free market'

Downvote? It was a serious question. The two views seem incompatible.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Most republican types aren't pro free market, only the illusion of free market
with a healthy dose of regulatory capture.

------
SEJeff
dang or any mods, can you please change the url to:
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/15/8611445/tesla-direct-
sales...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/15/8611445/tesla-direct-sales-
maryland-law)

The currently linked url is a bit of text and a link to the above url.

~~~
dang
Thanks! Url changed from [http://www.globalhacknews.com/2015/05/tesla-just-
got-green-l...](http://www.globalhacknews.com/2015/05/tesla-just-got-green-
light-to-sell.html).

